# ㅎ ㅇ



## paulinamaria

Hello all. What does this mean in English?

ㅎ ㅇ

Thanks in advance


----------



## Superhero1

Hello, paulinamaria

ㅎㅇ means 'Hi' in English.

하이 [ha i] -> ㅎㅇ It is only used on the internet or text messages.

That's what we write the english word 'hi' as pronounced.


----------



## paulinamaria

Thank you so much!


----------

